# Low dose tren



## Texan69 (Jul 29, 2022)

I’m about to start a blast with 
600mg test cyp and 400mg mast E weekly 
12-16 weeks

Tren has been Peaking my interest but I have anxiety issues as it is. So it does scare me since I know it can mess with your mental state. I was looking at adding in 200mg tren e weekly to the mix for a few weeks to see how my body takes tren. 

Have been reading a lot. I know 200mg if tren is a low dose however many have notes good results form it in even just 6-8 weeks. I’ve read from some guys personal experiences even just 100mg of tren added in has shown to be effective. 

If I do add tren in I will def take the less is more approach. Curious if 100-200mg of tren added in is even worth it. 

I would hope caber is not need at a low dose I know some friends who have had some terrible sides from caber. 

Just reaching out to the board for some insight and to see if any members have experiences with low doses of tren 100-200mg weekly.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 29, 2022)

Pics added to give an idea of my current shape. I’m 5’7 I fluctuate between 194-197


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

I think 100-200 tren is a good effective dose with minimal to no sides for most people. 
People take too much tren and the majority don’t need 300+mg


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Most people don’t even need to worry about using caber or prami. They take it because they think they need it not based on bloodwork. 
When I was younger I ran very high doses of tren and deca and I’ve never needed prami or caber


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 30, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I’m about to start a blast with
> 600mg test cyp and 400mg mast E weekly
> 12-16 weeks
> 
> ...


Try with Tren Ace first. Easier to make adjustments to dose. Do the 150 mg for 6 weeks and then run it at 200 the remaining 2-3 weeks. That would work well for you. 

Or you can figure out your limit for future use. Start at 100 mg for 3 weeks then go up 50 mg/ week. Pull the plug when it gets fucky. 

Won’t need Caber and Caber is a shit drug anyway. That was all broscience prob when guys ran deca only cycles.


----------



## Yano (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Most people don’t even need to worry about using caber or prami. They take it because they think they need it not based on bloodwork.
> When I was younger I ran very high doses of tren and deca and I’ve never needed prami or caber


Right on I'll use the p5p and only go for the caber if I notice the cannon loading up but taking a stupid long time to fire ... im no 2 pump chump but after 40 min of drilling for oil and not even a glimpse on the horizon of the money shot ,,, its time for a 1/3 of a caber , that does it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Yano (Jul 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Try with Tren Ace first. Easier to make adjustments to dose. Do the 150 mg for 6 weeks and then run it at 200 the remaining 2-3 weeks. That would work well for you.
> 
> Or you can figure out your limit for future use. Start at 100 mg for 3 weeks then go up 50 mg/ week. Pull the plug when it gets fucky.
> 
> Won’t need Caber and Caber is a shit drug anyway. That was all broscience prob when guys ran deca only cycles.


This is just what I did , it had been years since I'd fucked with Tren and was nervous cus I did have head issues with it. That was hex. Tried the Ace , started with 100 , then 150 then 200 then 3 and and havent gone up from there , I have no need to. It's been a total of 7 weeks now and I'm sleeping like a baby still , no dreams no weird anxiety or depression ... knock on wood but so far so good.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 30, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Try with Tren Ace first. Easier to make adjustments to dose. Do the 150 mg for 6 weeks and then run it at 200 the remaining 2-3 weeks. That would work well for you.
> 
> Or you can figure out your limit for future use. Start at 100 mg for 3 weeks then go up 50 mg/ week. Pull the plug when it gets fucky.
> 
> Won’t need Caber and Caber is a shit drug anyway. That was all broscience prob when guys ran deca only cycles.


I was originally thinking of doing Ace like you said if I run into issues i can shake it out my system quicker.. but then said Enanthate to keep it on my same pin schedule since my other compounds are Enanthate and cyp. But that’s not a huge deal I think you are right about doing ace


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 30, 2022)

I’m hoping with being fairly lean and adding it into the test and mast I can really make my muscles get a good full sense look
210 would be my goal weight


----------



## TomJ (Jul 30, 2022)

One more here for ace over e
When I did my little tolerance experiment it made it really easy to find the point that I noticed sides and cut it back. 

Would suck to get slammed with sides and have to wait a week or more for them to chill out. 

Doing small daily doses or eod with slin pins makes it really cake. I was just doing my daily shots right after I got out of the shower after the gym each day. 

I personally get slightly elevated prolactin from NPP and tren but p5p was enough to keep it in check and I never noticed any high prolactin sides. Wouldn't hurt to have caber available, but it's really unlikely you'll need it at all. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Jul 30, 2022)

Ps, you're looking sick man, keep it up

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 30, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I was originally thinking of doing Ace like you said if I run into issues i can shake it out my system quicker.. but then said Enanthate to keep it on my same pin schedule since my other compounds are Enanthate and cyp. But that’s not a huge deal I think you are right about doing ace


You can pin Ace ED and also in with your Test Cyp and Mast E. EoD for all 3 is fine too.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

We’ve got a guy who looks like this asking for advice and guys like presser, phoenix, and Skully who try to give advice and won’t listen to any


----------



## CJ (Jul 30, 2022)

I got really solid results from Tren Ace at 175 mg/wk this spring/early summer. I used 50 mg/EOD. 

I'll never go higher than that. No need to. If anything, I'll go lower.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> We’ve got a guy who looks like this asking for advice and guys like presser, phoenix, and Skully who try to give advice and won’t listen to any


Skullcrusher is still in her room crying. She hasn’t been down in a couple days. 

Phoenix was digging for sympathy but nobody gave it to her here so she likes the kinder/gentler forum. 

These “Elite” members are a wealth of knowledge. I learned today that you need to do a “tearing down phase”. How else are you going to build muscle. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 30, 2022)

Great advice given so far by all on this thread. I would start some P5P, maybe 200-300mg a day, a week before starting the tren. I’ve never needed any caber or prami, just P5p. Ran tren up to 600, but that was pointless. Next time I’ll be running it at 250 or so. The 600 was just a one time experiment


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Great advice given so far by all on this thread. I would start some P5P, maybe 200-300mg a day, a week before starting the tren. I’ve never needed any caber or prami, just P5p. Ran tren up to 600, but that was pointless. Next time I’ll be running it at 250 or so. The 600 was just a one time experiment


He won’t even need p5p. No need to spend money on it


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

You guys that even p5p did you manage estrogen properly and did you get actual blood work showing that you needed anything? Or did you just take the stuff because you thought you might need it?


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You guys that even p5p did you manage estrogen properly and did you get actual blood work showing that you needed anything? Or did you just take the stuff because you thought you might need it?


P5p is cheap and harmless. I started taking it after getting Ed a few times on high deca. Never had a problem again. So it’s part of my protocol on nandrolone or tren. Estradiol ultra sensitive test was 20, back when I had the Ed on deca

So I’m a believer


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Ps, you're looking sick man, keep it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thank you brother


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> P5p is cheap and harmless. I started taking it after getting Ed a few times on high deca. Never had a problem again. So it’s part of my protocol on nandrolone or tren. Estradiol ultra sensitive test was 20, back when I had the Ed on deca
> 
> So I’m a believer


Nothing is without possible side effects even p5p and there’s reason no matter what the price to buy it with the doses he’s proposing. 

Elevated prolactin is extremely rare wheh estrogen is controlled


----------



## TODAY (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nothing is without possible side effects even p5p and there’s reason no matter what the price to buy it with the doses he’s proposing.
> 
> Elevated prolactin is extremely rare wheh estrogen is controlled


And if you DO have extremely high prolactin with in-range estrogen, there's a decent chance that you need quite a bit more medical intervention than simply taking b-vitamins.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 30, 2022)

So ace it is. Somewhere between 100-200mg a week. 

Idk if this makes sense. But I don’t some to get bigger even when the scale goes up but my muscle will become more dense and more quality. But it doesn’t get bigger. Like wtf


----------



## PZT (Jul 30, 2022)

Tren is very effective at 100-150 a week


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 30, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> If I do add tren in I will def take the less is more approach. Curious if 100-200mg of tren added in is even worth it.


You can absolutely have results with that. Tren's a weird one, I was iffy as hell with it the first go around, my last blast with it was 450mg/wk. (Each time I went up more)  I have zero sides with it. I'm weird, I think I just do well with 19-Nors... or they barely work with me, but definitely have good results either way so I don't bitch.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 30, 2022)

I just wrapped up a blast of 500 cyp and 200 Tren E for 12 weeks. This was essentially my first go-around with Tren since using finaplex in the late 90's. I was honestly blown away by this cycle. I've used (almost?) everything out there and when folks say that Tren is powerful, they're not screwing around. I would definitely run 100-150mg next time. No way would I personally go over 200.

Overall, here was my experience. Didn't notice anything for about 7-10 days. One morning I woke up with a massive amount of energy and enthusiasm. I have some social phobia and very rarely talk to anyone in the gym. I'm at my current gym for 2 yrs and knew one persons name. In that first month I was congratulating  people on strong lifts, talking to folks, all good shit but beyond uncharacteristic for me. The confidence, (which transitioned to hypomania) was unreal and quite weird. I knew intellectually that it was chemically induced, but also felt very genuine. 

My libido was super high from week 2 to present. Its fun but I also became a bit paranoid to the point of thinking I had to divorce my wife because she didn't want to have sex one night lol  Anger takes an uptick too. Wife and I took our 4 little kids to this Bear themed water park this past weekend. I got pissed off at a luggage rack with a broken wheel and end up putting my foot through this giant Bear prop. 

No other observable side effects. I pulled an extra set of labs today to see what kind of shape im in right now. Will post if theres interest. I took cardarine throughout.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think 100-200 tren is a good effective dose with minimal to no sides for most people.
> People take too much tren and the majority don’t





RiR0 said:


> I think 100-200 tren is a good effective dose with minimal to no sides for most people.
> People take too much tren and the majority don’t need 300+mg


Agree 100%.  Said it before and I stand by it.  If you can't grow on 300 ace or 400 e MAX, then you need to reevaluate your training and nutrition.  And please, no bullshit about "genetics".  You know who you are.

You don't even need 200 OP, 50 MWF or eod and if you're eating and training like you should if you're using AAS, you'll get good results.


----------



## Cochino (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm gonna go against the grain here. Why do people feel the need to run tren unless you're going to compete? It's a fucking harsh drug . I just don't get it.

Okay I'm ready for the shit posts.


----------



## August Landmesser (Jul 30, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I’m about to start a blast with
> 600mg test cyp and 400mg mast E weekly
> 12-16 weeks
> 
> ...


You can keep your dose lower by increasing effective uptake.  You maximize uptake by pinning daily.
Divide your stack by 7, and pin daily.  It makes a huge difference.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I think 100-200 tren is a good effective dose with minimal to no sides for most people.
> People take too much tren and the majority don’t need 300+mg


Yep. I ran 250 test, 150 tren and 200 mast on a cut last year and it worked great.  No sides at all and I actually got stronger during the cut.

I’ve done up to 600mg and it’s just not worth it over just 150-200. 

Edit: I’m going to be that guy and say I prefer tren E over tren ace.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 30, 2022)

August Landmesser said:


> You can keep your dose lower by increasing effective uptake.  You maximize uptake by pinning daily.
> Divide your stack by 7, and pin daily.  It makes a huge difference.


----------



## beefnewton (Jul 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> View attachment 25606


Pardon me while I steal this.


----------



## Yano (Jul 30, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I was originally thinking of doing Ace like you said if I run into issues i can shake it out my system quicker.. but then said Enanthate to keep it on my same pin schedule since my other compounds are Enanthate and cyp. But that’s not a huge deal I think you are right about doing ace


i pin 3 days a week n just split my test up with it in the same barrel 1Tren /.7 test cyp and off to the races.


----------



## Yano (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You guys that even p5p did you manage estrogen properly and did you get actual blood work showing that you needed anything? Or did you just take the stuff because you thought you might need it?


due to my having to travel hours to try  n get bloods ,, im an old school shit head that runs off "feelz" and the fact that the wife is a nurse ... yeah I know its stupid but when you dont drive and live were we do ,, some shit just blows this is one of them.

I don't take anything until I have a sign it can help . when I started noticing longer longer hang time with the ol lady I kept an eye on it I researched the p5p and added it in.

Same thing with the caber once the anaconda acts like hes got better things to do than finish the job for 40 or 45 minutes with no signs of the big splash ,, I'll go for just a 1/3rd of a caber and that will do the trick for over a week almost 2 before I notice it again.

 I do  aromatize but not super bad like some so I can get away with a half an adex up to around 750 test then I need to split one twice a week or i start  tearing up watching ASPCA commercials and humming celine dion songs while folding laundry ....

I truly wish I had a way to get steady bloods done on the regular , this is the one thing that makes me a huge fucking hypocrite , I preach it and preach it but right now , I'm just not able to travel and get it done.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 30, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain here. Why do people feel the need to run tren unless you're going to compete? It's a fucking harsh drug . I just don't get it.
> 
> Okay I'm ready for the shit posts.


For the pussy


----------



## TomJ (Jul 30, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You guys that even p5p did you manage estrogen properly and did you get actual blood work showing that you needed anything? Or did you just take the stuff because you thought you might need it?


I had my AI dialed in from bloodwork and had slightly elevated prolactin before adding p5p which brought my prolactin back in range. 

There are other supposed benefits to p5p according to some sources. Admittedly I didn't look too much into them since it's a cheap sup, but I thought I briefly read that there are some supposed sleep benefits as well.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

A lot of good feedback in here already and I agree with a lot of it. Absolutely go with Ace over E, especially if it’s your first run with tren. I promise it’s worth the extra pinning. I get sides from E at the same dose as A, that I don’t get with A. Also as said, if you have issues, A is much easier to get out of your system and combat. I would start on the lower side as well. Tren is powerful, and only you know what dosage is going to work with you. I always shoot for max benefits at lowest dose. If I run anything at all, higher than 600, I feel like complete shit. I’ve ran tren ace at 600 before and I had the same benefits at 400 with almost no sides. You’re looking great now man, awesome work. Tren is one of those compounds you’ll love forever or you’ll never touch again. I hope you respond well to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 30, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain here. Why do people feel the need to run tren unless you're going to compete? It's a fucking harsh drug . I just don't get it.
> 
> Okay I'm ready for the shit posts.


The dose makes the poison 
Tren isn’t inherently harsh people just take way too much. 
I don’t think standing on stage for a plastic trophy is anymore reason than because someone simply wants to.


----------



## Yano (Jul 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> A lot of good feedback in here already and I agree with a lot of it. Absolutely go with Ace over E, especially if it’s your first run with tren. I promise it’s worth the extra pinning. I get sides from E at the same dose as A, that I don’t get with A. Also as said, if you have issues, A is much easier to get out of your system and combat. I would start on the lower side as well. Tren is powerful, and only you know what dosage is going to work with you. I always shoot for max benefits at lowest dose. If I run anything at all, higher than 600, I feel like complete shit. I’ve ran tren ace at 600 before and I had the same benefits at 400 with almost no sides. You’re looking great now man, awesome work. Tren is one of those compounds you’ll love forever or you’ll never touch again. I hope you respond well to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im at 525 test [easy math and i dont need my glasses .7x3] and 300 Ace and this is the most amazing thing I've run so far. I dropped the oral cus ,,, why bother I just don't need it.

 I'm running 2k cals , burning fat like its candle wax with all the cardio and still putting weight on the bar and my lifts are going up slowly 

I'm not like gonna go blow trumpets n shit and sing from the roof top but im mighty fucking tempted  👍   

And as always anyone that reads the totally STUPID shit I do ,, Don't do it. It's not a recommendation or endorsement. I got shit to do is all.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

Yano said:


> Im at 525 test [easy math and i dont need my glasses .7x3] and 300 Ace and this is the most amazing thing I've run so far. I dropped the oral cus ,,, why bother I just don't need it.
> 
> I'm running 2k cals , burning fat like its candle wax with all the cardio and still putting weight on the bar and my lifts are going up slowly
> 
> ...



Lmao. You crack me up. That’s exactly around what I was running and loved it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The dose makes the poison
> Tren isn’t inherently harsh people just take way too much.
> I don’t think standing on stage for a plastic trophy is anymore reason than because someone simply wants to.


Okay, well what would that dose be in your opinion? Per FDA regulations it is intended for feedlot cattle intended for slaughter mixed with feed at 150 mg/ton.

Keep in mind they start these cattle out at 800 lbs and they will consume an average of 30 lbs of feed per day which equates to roughly  250 lbs feed per week.  Do the math and that is not a lot of Finaplex. 

I know this doesn't necessarily equate to human usage, but it is not approved for your herd bull or Bessie the milk cow or any other species except cattle that are going to their death in 120 days.


What do you think would be a safe dose for a bodybuilders? Duration and how many cycles could they run.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Okay, well what would that dose be in your opinion? Per FDA regulations it is intended for feedlot cattle intended for slaughter mixed with feed at 150 mg/ton.
> 
> Keep in mind they start these cattle out at 800 lbs and they will consume an average of 30 lbs of feed per day which equates to roughly  250 lbs feed per week.  Do the math and that is not a lot of Finaplex.
> 
> ...


Well we’re not cattle. What nonhuman animals take and how they process drugs doesnt matter much when comes to hormones. 
Parabolan which was made for humans was dosed at 76mg per amp. 

The answer is there is no best answer because it’s individual. 
I can run 100-200 mg tren a weekly for a year probably more without any negative effect on blood work. 
That’s me for someone else it’s going to be different. 
You’re asking questions which don’t have a blanket one size fits all answer.
I can run almost a gram of test with no ai.
Some guys can’t 150 without needing one.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 31, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain here. Why do people feel the need to run tren unless you're going to compete? It's a fucking harsh drug . I just don't get it.
> 
> Okay I'm ready for the shit posts.


As others have said, I don't think there is another compound quite like it. In addition, I got my labs back today after an 11 week run of T E at 200mg. HDL was low but only a few points outside of normal limits. Everything else was WNL. Despite feeling fine, this set of labs worried me and I pulled them a bit early because of it. Pleasantly surprised. I did run organ protection and cardarine 20 throughout. 

I was working with a coach at the start of this cycle. Top 5 Arnold Classic finisher. Everyone says to start with Ace as you can pull the rip cord if you get into trouble. His advice was low dose T E. I was totally hesitant and almost ran Ace and didn't say anything. End of the day though, he looks like he does and I look like I do. Also makes no sense to me to hire a coach and do what you want to do.


----------



## Cochino (Jul 31, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well we’re not cattle. What nonhuman animals take and how they process drugs doesnt matter much when comes to hormones.
> Parabolan which was made for humans was dosed at 76mg per amp.
> 
> The answer is there is no best answer because it’s individual.
> ...


No, I'm asking questions because I don't have any experience like you do.  There's too many guys out here running it that don't need to and still look like shit, but that could be said with all steroids.

My question was purely for harm reduction.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 31, 2022)

Cochino said:


> No, I'm asking questions because I don't have any experience like you do.  There's too many guys out here running it that don't need to and still look like shit, but that could be said with all steroids.
> 
> My question was purely for harm reduction.


I’d say 100-200mg a week for 6-10 weeks


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 31, 2022)

Cochino said:


> I'm gonna go against the grain here. Why do people feel the need to run tren unless you're going to compete? It's a fucking harsh drug . I just don't get it.
> 
> Okay I'm ready for the shit posts.


No shit post, I'll just give you the same answer I gave my buddy when he asked me why run AAS if I'm not going to compete.  I asked him, should only pornstars and strippers get implants?   Just cause you don't compete, you can't develop an elite level physique?

 Now, I've got to add, I've seen a lot of guys using way bigger doses of stuff then necessary considering the pictures I've seen which are just not impressive at all considering the amount of shit they're using (and I'm being kind here).  Somebody posted above their coach was a top 5 Arnold finisher, looks like he does , they look like they do (alluding to the AAS).  The gear has very little to do with that.  Their coach trains, eats, lives the lifestyle and has the genetics they do, and so on....

On a side note, everyone's objective should be to use as little of the exogenous junk as possible to achieve the desired result.  At least that's my philosophy with respect to the subject.  I'll bet close to 100% of the big pros will tell you you don't need a gram of test, or 600mg/week tren, etc...I may be wrong, but I bet I'm not.  But don't think you're at any more risk for taking tren or any less risk for taking test or mast.  They carry the same risks.   The little side effects specific to tren, night sweats, insomnia, etc....those are annoyances, not risks.  I don't know of any case of a person dropping dead from night sweats.  Heart attack, stroke, kidney failure, nobody seems to mention that.  Risks that come with every single AAS.  But damn those risky night sweats.....

OP, think of tren vs test or other AAS like whiskey versus beer.  Is whiskey more "harsh" than beer?  No, you're not supposed to drink it like you'd drink beer.


----------



## Texan69 (Jul 31, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> No shit post, I'll just give you the same answer I gave my buddy when he asked me why run AAS if I'm not going to compete.  I asked him, should only pornstars and strippers get implants?   Just cause you don't compete, you can't develop an elite level physique?
> 
> Now, I've got to add, I've seen a lot of guys using way bigger doses of stuff then necessary considering the pictures I've seen which are just not impressive at all considering the amount of shit they're using (and I'm being kind here).  Somebody posted above their coach was a top 5 Arnold finisher, looks like he does , they look like they do (alluding to the AAS).  The gear has very little to do with that.  Their coach trains, eats, lives the lifestyle and has the genetics they do, and so on....
> 
> ...


Very good points Bricks


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 1, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> shit they're using (and I'm being kind here).  Somebody posted above their coach was a top 5 Arnold finisher, looks like he does , they look like they do (alluding to the AAS).  The gear has very little to do with that.  Their coach trains, eats, lives the lifestyle and has the genetics they do, and so on....


Was not alluding to AAS solely at all Bricks. The topic was perhaps 5% of what we discussed. I had an issue with being as disciplined as he wanted me to be (eating cod at 7am). Very small piece of the puzzle indeed.


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 1, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Was not alluding to AAS solely at all Bricks. The topic was perhaps 5% of what we discussed. I had an issue with being as disciplined as he wanted me to be (eating cod at 7am). Very small piece of the puzzle indeed.


If you don’t eat Cod at 7am you will never have the body you want tilapia at 7am get fucked


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 1, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Was not alluding to AAS solely at all Bricks. The topic was perhaps 5% of what we discussed. I had an issue with being as disciplined as he wanted me to be (eating cod at 7am). Very small piece of the puzzle indeed.


Brother, you don't need to eat cod at 7 am to achieve an elite level physique and I'd be willing to bet most pro bodybuilders, male and female, do not.  And I get it, it's not about cod it's about discipline.  That you do need to have.


----------



## bvs (Aug 1, 2022)

For first time tren i personally think tren ace 50mg eod is a good starting point

Also as someone who is very prone to anxiety, tren didnt seem to make it any worse


----------



## Badleroybrown (Aug 1, 2022)

Texan69 said:


> I’m about to start a blast with
> 600mg test cyp and 400mg mast E weekly
> 12-16 weeks
> 
> ...


This is my experience.
Tren fucks with me. I am one of those.
So back in April I decided I would do the less is more approach.
Started at 150mg a week. Felt pretty good but by 4 weeks I started to feel a little shakey. Mentally.  I mean my anxiety kicked in a little more than I would like. I was fired up all the time. Anyway I upped my dose to 200mg . This is we’re I was going to stay at.. lasted another 2 weeks and had to stop.
Everyone reacts differently to compounds. If you suffer from any kind of aniety or anything like that I would say leave it alone. Especially tren e. I used tren a so I knew within a week the side would start to lessen. Tren e your looking at 3 weeks for you to start feeling a little better.
Just my opinion.


----------



## MrRogers (Aug 1, 2022)

What was different for me with Tren was that I couldn't "cope ahead." When I blast and double my trt cyp dosage, I go into it knowing I need to watch my irritability which is enough to keep it under wraps. With Tren, I knew I was worrying about disproportionate non-sense but the emotions were unaffected by thinking empirically. I think I mentioned, My wife wasn't down to fool around on a random Wednesday and I was sure we'd eventually end up divorced (as she was obviously no longer into me lol). 

One hell of a drug for sure.


----------



## Capthowdy (Aug 1, 2022)

If you are not in a good state mentally then you shouldn’t be touching any gear at all especially tren. Any thing you use will Play on your mental health even more so when you go off cycle . Obviously everyone is different so tread with caution . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capthowdy (Aug 2, 2022)

I’m on 200mg of tren ace a week now . I have used 400mg of tren before , over and over . I never will again… having this experience I am extremely aware of my mental state and exactly what the gear is doing to me . Recently my aggression has gone up a lot . I am well aware of this so I can control myself . The weights pay that price … I don’t think it’s possible for gear to not alter someone’s mental state positive or negative . That’s just my opinion from my own experience . A lot do the times when your being a douche bag from the gear you don’t see your self changing and doing things that you didn’t normally do off the gear . OR!!!!! Even looking at or wanting to fuck women that normal you would probably not go out of your wayfor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackRussel (Aug 2, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> This is my experience.
> Tren fucks with me. I am one of those.
> So back in April I decided I would do the less is more approach.
> Started at 150mg a week. Felt pretty good but by 4 weeks I started to feel a little shakey. Mentally.  I mean my anxiety kicked in a little more than I would like. I was fired up all the time. Anyway I upped my dose to 200mg . This is we’re I was going to stay at.. lasted another 2 weeks and had to stop.
> ...


And how does this anxiety manifest itself? Sleep disturbance or unexplained worry? Which is it?
I'm wondering because I'm thinking about tren. After your post, I started thinking more about it.


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 2, 2022)

I can feel and see changes in my physique with Tren Ace at as low as 30mg EOD and that comes with no side effects for me. You don't need much at all. That'd be a good place to start IMO.


----------



## JackRussel (Aug 2, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> I can feel and see changes in my physique with Tren Ace at as low as 30mg EOD and that comes with no side effects for me. You don't need much at all. That'd be a good place to start IMO.


Apparently, tren affects each person individually. But you also give a low dosage of 30 mg. At that dosage you don't get any anxiety?


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 2, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> And how does this anxiety manifest itself? Sleep disturbance or unexplained worry? Which is it?
> I'm wondering because I'm thinking about tren. After your post, I started thinking more about it.


You keep asking questions to statements (answers to your questions) already made.

Have you not read or researched anything about tren or listened to what these posts are saying?

Dont come into the OPs thread and muck it up with your idiotic questions

I remember BBBG calling you a troll..Its apparent why.. Its also apparent you should not use tren


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You keep asking questions to statements (answers to your questions) already made.
> 
> Have you not read or researched anything about tren or listened to what these posts are saying?
> 
> ...


He’s a troll or a retard or both. Last time he wanted to know how to track calories. Totally blown away by that process. 

And now he wants to use Tren. That’s great. I think he should. @JackRussel theres no anxiety on it bruh. 50 mg/day.  Full send.


----------



## JackRussel (Aug 2, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> You keep asking questions to statements (answers to your questions) already made.
> 
> Have you not read or researched anything about tren or listened to what these posts are saying?
> 
> ...


I apologize for my inattention. I just want to know more. That doesn't mean I'm going to use it. I'm a curious person, not a troll.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 2, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> I apologize for my inattention. I just want to know more. That doesn't mean I'm going to use it. I'm a curious person, not a troll.


Well maybe take the time to actually read and reread and use google before you ask questions


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 2, 2022)

JackRussel said:


> I apologize for my inattention. I just want to know more. That doesn't mean I'm going to use it. I'm a curious person, not a troll.


The questions that you ask are basic. I wouldn’t take the time to respond to them because you can use the search feature. That and you’ll just ask a bunch of annoying follow up questions.


----------

